# What's Your "One Thing"



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Posting this for no other reason than I am genuinely curious...

What's your "one thing?" You know, that behavior you find insanely attractive in someone you are interested in, yet are pretty sure 99% of the population could care less about it. 

For me, it's a guy opening the car door for me. It's super old-fashioned but I love it. If someone does it without me saying anything my impression of them instantly shoots up. It's free, easy, and makes me happy. Win win! 

Because I am a lady, I posted this in the ladies forum but both sexes are welcomed (and encouraged!) to answer.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Cute question.

I'm with you on the car door. The 'one thing' that's coming to mind right now is when you're eating out and a bottle of water is set at the table. I love that my husband will take this and pour for everyone / the two of us. He'll top my water up as it gets low too. It's a little thing but I love it. I do notice when others don't do this or just pour for themselves. Because I appreciate it, I will also pour the water too for all and top up as needed. Maybe I'm just thirsty as I write this, who knows. It's a little thing but to me, it shows consideration and paying attention. That, and I drink a lot of water I guess.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Only one, awww not fair. But just to cheat a little I like both your replies, car door held open, being considerate and pouring the water, I am a huge fan of good manners, courteous behaviour and men that are gentlemen.

My personal fave is when Mr H makes sure I am to the inside of the curb if we are cycling or walking. It is like he is protecting me, love that man.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Ditto to all of the above!! One of my favourite memories of me and Mr Frusdil is when we were dating, it was our third date and it was raining. 

Wait for it ladies...when we went to leave and he walked me to my car, he held the umbrella AND walked on the kerbside of the footpath, squee!! And we walked really slowly because neither of us wanted the night to end...

He still does it, still opens the door for me, still takes my hand when we cross the road - and I love him for it...love him so much


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow an attractive behavior, and I was just going to say cleavage. I swear my eyes have cleavage magnets in them. But, seriously, what won me over to my wife is something she had in common with many of the girls I dated. She pushed her way across a crowded dance floor to make sure I didn't leave before I danced with her. A bit of forwardness and assertiveness, along with not being afraid to admit you are attracted to someone. 

MN


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Little touches, particularly those that are courteous. (Although I like the ones mentioned, they aren't my one thing.) At the top of the list is when a guy opens a door with one hand and 'guides' you through with his hand lightly at the small of your back. It feels protective and courteous all at the same time. One guy I dated did this and other little similar things like he would hold open the glass storm door and have his hand on my shoulder as I unlock my door. He always held hands, even in the car and he didn't just HOLD my hand, he always ran his thumb back and forth on the back of my hand while holding it. I guess the totality of these little touches showed a combination of awareness of my presence and being in the moment.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

thinks I'm the funniest guy around


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> thinks I'm the funniest guy around


No accountin' for taste. *tsk*


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

If I had to say one thing, it would be good, old-fashioned *chivalry*. That's kind of cheating because it encompasses many things.

I think it is disappearing. I have always loved being treated like a "lady". Don't find it insulting at all, don't feel like I'm being regarded as lesser or a weaker vessel. Of course there are many things I can do for myself. He knows it, I know it but it appeals to my sense of romanticism when he does them anyway.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have two things:
1. When walking down the street, he positions himself on my left side (to protect me from traffic or people).
2. When going out to dinner, he asks if I want to try his food and feeds it to me with his own fork (on first dates!)


----------



## lakergirl (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree with all the comments about chivalry. However, for it would be a man who knows his way around the kitchen...not just knowing how to prepare things and cook (I don't mean gourmet, just more than making pasta) but also knowing how to wash up properly. And a man who will just get up and start washing up WITHOUT being asked and WITHOUT acting like he deserves a medal when he does it.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I love a women who appreciates diamonds because of their awesome thermal conductivity.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I would say that my W would pick me turning her side of the bed down every night. For her it feels like I'm inviting her into the bed and that it makes her feel loved/wanted. She has stated that. Opening the car door she likes as well. 

The one thing she does for me is hanging my towel by the shower every night. We have one hook by the shower. When she is finished she will pull my towel from our towel drying rack and place it on the hook. Hmmm...maybe she is telling me to actually use water when I shower.:scratchhead:


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Holland said:


> Only one, awww not fair. But just to cheat a little I like both your replies, car door held open, being considerate and pouring the water, I am a huge fan of good manners, courteous behaviour and men that are gentlemen.
> 
> My personal fave is when Mr H makes sure I am to the inside of the curb if we are cycling or walking. It is like he is protecting me, love that man.


LOL, how strange My husband does it and it drives me crazy!! I feel like I am in a cage. I am an adult not a child.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> I would say that my W would pick me turning her side of the bed down every night. For her it feels like I'm inviting her into the bed and that it makes her feel loved/wanted. She has stated that. Opening the car door she likes as well.
> 
> The one thing she does for me is hanging my towel by the shower every night. We have one hook by the shower. When she is finished she will pull my towel from our towel drying rack and place it on the hook. Hmmm...maybe she is telling me to actually use water when I shower.:scratchhead:


Or she wishes you did the same to her towel so it can dry...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband has magic hands. Everywhere he touches me, every time he touches me...I feel warm and gooey inside.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would say my 'one thing' is when we're walking and my husband reaches for my hand, so we can hold hands as we go along. I like feeling connected to him, in that he wants to be with me and show off to the world that we're together. It's a sweet gesture that means a lot. 



Miss Taken said:


> If I had to say one thing, it would be good, old-fashioned *chivalry*. That's kind of cheating because it encompasses many things.
> 
> I think it is disappearing. I have always loved being treated like a "lady". Don't find it insulting at all, don't feel like I'm being regarded as lesser or a weaker vessel. Of course there are many things I can do for myself. He knows it, I know it but it appeals to my sense of romanticism when he does them anyway.


:iagree:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Can I add another... when he touches my hair. I just melt inside. Windswept hair across my face being gently tucked behind my ear, I'll be weak at the knees, I tell ya.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Damn all y'all women on this thread  I was hoping to get some ideas, but I do all this stuff already


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok Sam...I'll give you some advanced moves....all this, but especially the neck dips at about :40...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA7Sy-PSTeU


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

M2 is always on the inside. Always. 




Holland said:


> Only one, awww not fair. But just to cheat a little I like both your replies, car door held open, being considerate and pouring the water, I am a huge fan of good manners, courteous behaviour and men that are gentlemen.
> 
> My personal fave is when Mr H makes sure I am to the inside of the curb if we are cycling or walking. It is like he is protecting me, love that man.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Can I add another... when he touches my hair. I just melt inside. Windswept hair across my face being gently tucked behind my ear, I'll be weak at the knees, I tell ya.


Ohhhhh I love this. I also love it when he detangles my knotted up bed head after a good old fashion romp.
I once asked him to wash my hair (we shower together most days) but damn, that is one thing a man just can't do. Got shampoo in my eyes and it was so unsexy lol


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I just love when we are walking into a store or heading back out to the car, SO always puts his arm around me -- drapes it around my shoulder and mine is around his waist. He pulls me in close and tight.

We have a good height-differential, so it's a perfect fit . I feel so safe, protected, and loved.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok Sam...I'll give you some advanced moves....all this, but especially the neck dips at about :40...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA7Sy-PSTeU


I like that  Unfortunately, Mrs. Yeagar is not really a fan of dancing where one has to move a whole lot...though I have taught her how to Waltz. We did dance in the middle of the grocery store the other day


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I like this thread, just reading thru some of the comments makes me feel good as it seems I have a LOT of it covered in our marriage. :smthumbup:

My wife has expressed to me that she use to love when I would fight guys for her. Back in high school....when we were both young/immature and stupid.

Stupid me, here I was thinking it was an issue with the guys (when they were just trying to do what guys do)....when the issue was really with my wife being "friendly" with them.

Regardless, it was fun to whoop some ass back then, and she enjoyed it (I guess we both did). Even though it was very stupid.

But it did go a long way to make us realize what we were both doing it wrong.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> Or she wishes you did the same to her towel so it can dry...


Nah, she hangs hers up then grabs mine and hangs it on the hook by the shower. She always showers first. When she is showering I turn down her side of the bed.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

When I'm really focused on something I'll notice DH staring at me from the corner of my eye.I'll turn and say "what's up?".He just smiles and says "nothing,you're pretty."

I know it's just supposed to be one thing but I really also love how he always insists on doing the dishes.If he sees me pick up a dish he jumps up and tells me to relax "that's MY job!you cook yummy stuff.I clean up."


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> My husband has magic hands. Everywhere he touches me, every time he touches me...I feel warm and gooey inside.


There is a song about magic hands. Magic Man-Heart.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

He brushes my hair out of my face and kisses my forehead.

When I think about it, it sounds childish, (kind of like a parent would do to a child ) but it makes me feel protected & safe.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

What a lovely, positive thread.

My live-in BF loves my special-needs dog as much as I do (and my love for that furry-faced critter is immeasurable). My dog has diabetes which requires insulin 2x a day, dry eyes which requires eye ointment 1x a day, and he's on a very specialized, expensive diet.

My BF is so tender and loving toward my dog. He'll pick him up and carry him wherever, whenever (even though he's fully capable of moving himself) and showers him with so much love.

To me, it's quite telling. The man I dated before I met my BF wasn't a fan. Although he tried, you could just tell he wasn't a pet person. You could see it in my dog's attitude toward him, too. The difference of my dog's attitude between the two men was like night and day.

Sheesh I sound pitiful going on and on about my dog. But it's the 'one thing' (among many others) that makes me fall in love with my BF again and again.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess it is really bad sign when I cannot think of anything I'd like him to do.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> I would say my 'one thing' is when we're walking and my husband reaches for my hand, so we can hold hands as we go along. I like feeling connected to him, in that he wants to be with me and show off to the world that we're together. It's a sweet gesture that means a lot.


I love it when my husband does this.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, I love this thread. 

It's hard to pick one thing, but generally it's the chivalrous, gentlemanly, attentive things he does that melt me. 

Yesterday we were walking into my daughter's school to see her in a play, and he reached out and took my hand and smiled at me. It meant more than any gift he could buy for me. 

One more: while we watched a movie last evening, he just spent the entire time touching me, rubbing my feet, caressing my legs, running one finger up and down my back or around the curve of my butt. Occasionally he'd have me change positions so he could reach a different part of my body. Every time I looked at him, he was paying more attention to what he was doing to me than he was to he movie. It wasn't overtly or overly sexual, but it was very sensual and felt sooooooo good. It was indescribably delicious to be the focus of his attention even while my attention was elsewhere.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

There's not any "one thing," but I think it is all in the respect he shows me and others. He is polite and courteous to waiters and waitresses, helpful to people--for instance, he was at the grocery store, and a petite little old lady couldn't reach an item she needed, so he got it down for her, then asked if he could help her with anything else. 

I love that in a man. That's one reason I love him so very much.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey I can wash hair. In the shower. Kitchen sinks were never designed for that.
MN


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bravenewworld said:


> Posting this for no other reason than I am genuinely curious...
> 
> *What's your "one thing?" You know, that behavior you find insanely attractive in someone you are interested in, yet are pretty sure 99% of the population could care less about it.*
> 
> For me, it's a guy opening the car door for me. It's super old-fashioned but I love it. If someone does it without me saying anything my impression of them instantly shoots up. It's free, easy, and makes me happy. Win win!


I've never been one to care about a car door being opened...though it IS very sweet...Gentlemanly.....I remember telling my H early on.. I think he did this a few times.. that he didn't need to do that...I kinda see it as a time waster...Yes.. I am weird. So that was the end of that.. unless I had my hands full or something, he would be helpful. 

But I love LOVE LOVE older fashioned type men, the "one woman' type.. they fall hard, they believe in marriage/ family.. and they are honorable....also a touchy feely affectionate man.. 

Whenever I am near, he reaches for my hand, he gives me that look if a love song comes on the radio..

He enjoys watching movies with me, chick flicks even.. he twirls my hair for hours, it comes natural for him to want to groom me or something.. he loves to cuddle.. also I adore a mushy romantic soul.. seems other women gravitate to bad a**es.... not I !

Days ago.. we watched our 2nd son run his last cross country race, pack his drum away for his last Band practice...when he got to the car... we witnessed a group hug among friends who will miss the "best of times"....it was very touching.. the exchange of words between these friends..there were tears on the way home... I was holding them back !...

Later that night.. my H was feeling the magnitude of what our son is feeling, saying he feels bad, a crack in his voice... this chapter of his life is closing... we literally cried together for over an hour holding each other... reminiscing the good times.. how we , too, will miss his friends... it's a chapter in our lives that is closing too.. 

I LOVE mushy men! (Not the norm).. I think it's beautiful when a man can show his emotions like that.. I don't see this as weakness at all... he has never cried in front of anyone -but there were a few tears at his Fathers funeral & a friends in the past.. it's very rare.. I love he can be THIS vulnerable with me... something I treasure.. it was good to get that out....together..


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

:iagree: It's not pitiful at all. My husband loves my cats and I love him so much because how how sweetly and lovingly he treats them.


----------



## 66impala (Aug 28, 2013)

I already do most of whats been said already for my wife.

I always make coffee for her, before she comes downstairs.

In the winter i preheat her car, so its warm and ready to go.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> What a lovely, positive thread.
> 
> My live-in BF loves my special-needs dog as much as I do (and my love for that furry-faced critter is immeasurable). My dog has diabetes which requires insulin 2x a day, dry eyes which requires eye ointment 1x a day, and he's on a very specialized, expensive diet.
> 
> ...


This seems like a good test. "If my dog likes you, your a keeper"

Seriously... I think animals are a good judge of character. Dogs are naturally intuitive when we are blinded in so many ways...

I don't think it mattered if the old bf was a pet person or not..... Way before I adopted my dog, dogs would always approach me. The owners would usually say something like "you must be a dog person" I'd say "oh no, I don't even have a dog". They would say..." Yes you are still a dog person".

You have a keeper


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Here's one from my husband's perspective. We were in the car and he pressed play on the CD. 'Look what I found!' It was a mix-tape (yes, technically a CD) that I'd made for him a couple of years ago. He was all smiles, saying what a great compilation I'd put together for him, how much he loved the songs and how loved he felt because of it. Driving home after his last meeting, he admitted he'd looped one particular song about 3 times because of how good it is.

The power of a mix-tape is never to be underestimated!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Here's one from my husband's perspective. We were in the car and he pressed play on the CD. 'Look what I found!' It was a mix-tape (yes, technically a CD) that I'd made for him a couple of years ago. He was all smiles, saying what a great compilation I'd put together for him, how much he loved the songs and how loved he felt because of it. Driving home after his last meeting, he admitted he'd looped one particular song about 3 times because of how good it is.
> 
> The power of a mix-tape is never to be underestimated!


I found old love notes my husband and I wrote to each other while dating. Those were really fun to look through. 

I don't know what happened to the mix tape I made for my husband. It got lost in the move to our new place.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok... here's another one.

I have SUPER-curly hair naturally (as in Robert Plant curly!!)

SO loves my curly hair (personally, it drives me crazy) and always encourages me to wear it curly, but on the days I blow it out (looks 6 inches longer when the curl is relaxed) he is always touching it, stroking it, kissing it (yes, kissing my hair!)

I love it... I feel pretty and desired...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

66impala said:


> I already do most of whats been said already for my wife.
> 
> I always make coffee for her, before she comes downstairs.
> 
> *In the winter i preheat her car, so its warm and ready to go.*


This is so sweet 

Mr H gets into bed while I am getting ready for bed and warms up my side for me. Love that man


----------



## Justus3 (Oct 18, 2014)

As for me, it's a hundred thing my h does for me. But one of the things is getting into a nicely cleaned car with a full tank first thing in the morning when no word was even mentioned that it needed to be done or that he did it. I travel a lot for work, it's the small things


----------

